# Pellets vs wood charcoal



## bigal80ak (May 9, 2020)

I know some most say charcoal and wood are best for flavor. I want to know how big the difference is? If you could try and explain?
I hear there is a difference but most don't say how big of a difference. 
Also how big of a difference in taste is there from offset vs vertical smoker both using wood?

Thank you trying to figure out which type and smoker I want thanks for your help


----------



## lancep (May 10, 2020)

So first I would say that they are all varying degrees of good. Second, other then using my anps for cold smoking, I’ve never used a pellet smoker but have seen great results from others. As far as gas, charcoal, and wood my best description would be adding smoke flavor with the first two versus smoke flavor being a by product of using wood for the heat source. I prefer the latter but I’ve made fantastic bbq with my old gasser as well as my wsm. At the end of the day I think it’s the master not the pit.


----------



## bigal80ak (May 12, 2020)

https://www.costco.com/louisiana-grills-vertical-pellet-smoker.product.100459307.html


So if I get a pellet I could and make the food the exact same way it would be very close in taste between one cooked on a pellet smoker vs a wood/charcoal?

If so is the pellet above a good one for 399?


----------



## lancep (May 12, 2020)

As I have never used a pellet smoker, I would post your question in the pellet smoker section. I honestly have no idea on what is a good deal or what brands are good in the pellet realm.


----------

